# F350, Manual or Electronic Transfer Case?



## Tom Smith (Nov 8, 2003)

Im going to order my new Ford F350 Supercab Diesel. I will be using it for my landscape business and snow plowing. 

Should i get a manual or electronic transfer case which is better... On the fords they all come with the manual locking hubs... I just dont know which is better for the transfer case... some say manual is the best... what do u think... You cant shift on the fly with the manual transfer case... can u ?... I know u can on chevy... dont think so on the fords. What should i get?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I've got electric and I'm happy with it. Manual is nice also. I guess it all depends on who you talk to.:waving:


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS (May 24, 2001)

Buy the manual if you can.When it gets realy cold outside or you get a vacuum leak they don't work.If you need this truck for plowing get the manual


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS (May 24, 2001)

Oh i forgot to mention you can shift on the fly with manuals .just keep the hubs lock in .i do it all the time


----------



## snoluvr (Jan 17, 2004)

manual shift is shift on the fly. I have a '03 f-250. when it starts to snow I lock the hubs, which takes 30 seconds.Plus you know they are locked, unlike the autos which may or may not lock all the time. When I feel the truck slip I hit the shift one notch and I am in 4. after I get on a main road that isnt to bad, i slip it into 2 again.only thing is with hubs locked mileage goes way down.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

I went electric on my last two trucks, my first was manual and when it came up in my hand during a 25" storm i quit with manuals. The electric if it does fail, u can turn the hubs and lock into 4*4 so why not go with it. I love the quick electric if you get stuck on a bit of ice or something you dont have to get out to turn anything.


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

I have the manual T-case on my trucks, I just trust them more. A buddy of mine has the electric T-case on his 02 F-350 and has been having problems with it kicking into 4wd when ever it wanted to. He ended up finding out on Tuesday that the switch in the dash was shorting out, he replaced it and hasn't has a problem so far.


----------



## LockedUP (Feb 8, 2004)

Go with the manual,,, the ESOF has to be the biggest area of complaint with the fords..


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I have Electro-shift 4X4 on my F150. It failed 2X too many. Next truck I get manual shift!


----------



## GPB (Dec 17, 2003)

The electric shift is nice, but like anything else electronic, theres more things that can go wrong. With the manual style, just pull the lever back and your in 4x4. Not much can go wrong with that.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

i tried to get the manual shift transfer case but there wasnt any when the dealer did a seach. Hopefully i wont have any problems with the electronic shift on the fly.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Go with manual everything. you are sure it has shifted. If it's electronic you are counting on it to shift. Wrong move! Automatic huibs just don't hold up either! They will fail after many hours of plowing, then you are in 2 WD. Guys here will tell you the same.


----------

